# lowrance X15 MT help



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

I am not able to get my mmc cards to read when I go to browes mmc files it brings up the files or the names of the files then it will say coppy or delete when you push enter on the copy it acts like its copying but then it will say it cant read the mmc card I am not the lowerance guru so I need some help thanks Kenny Q


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I don't think you want to browse them. I think you just want to utilize them on the mmc by point to them, which I just press menu twice to get to Map Data, then use right arrow to point to the drop down window and then choose the proper selection, ie., navionics, lowrance, miami demo, or I think it's 907.goc or something that Map Create uses. I hope I didn't confuse you more.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks I will try this hope it works


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I forgot to mention the manual and an addendum or two are available as free downloads at lowrance.com; also free enhanced lake maps that are compatible with your unit.


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

hello, i had to go to lowrance web site download upgrade for my 15. when i did that it started reading the maps. good luck


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

gobie said:


> hello, i had to go to lowrance web site download upgrade for my 15. when i did that it started reading the maps. good luck


I dont have a cord for my unit to hook it to computer its getting frustrating but I am still at it


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

not sure but i think any mmc card reader will. i know you can buy cheap ones on internet.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Has anyone had any success loading any chips other than "HOTMAPS CLASSIC" into the LCX-15MT? I am curious......


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

i think the clasic maps are the only ones that work in the 15


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

From the X15-MT Description page on lowrance: 
Custom Mapping Optional MapCreate USA Topo Accessory Pack, FreedomMaps, Fishing Hot Spots® Elite, and Navionics®


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

still having prolbems but working at it


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Just acquired my first Navionics chip for my 15mt and the difference is AMAZING! Thanks for all the tips guys!


----------

